# looking for a 9mm to add to my collection



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

looking in the price range of 500 to 600 and im lookin for something that isnt huge i would like to use it as my carry weapon and would like some input from you guys out there. ive been looking around mostly at glocks and berettas but theres still so many others out there to. what would you guys go with and why


----------



## hdtech (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a springfield xdm 9mm for sale come 4 clips 250 rounds never fired except one factory check laod .I have and xdm 40 I use for carry. Its an great gun no problems with at all.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

For carry you may want to look at some form of sub-compact. Although you can get away with pretty much anything if you dress around the gun. I've gone from a full-size XD40 to the XD9SC to now carry a Sig P229 (which I consider mid-size). My initial gut answer to your question would be check out the Glock 26, XD9SC, and the S&W M&P9c.

Remember to get a quality holster *AND* gun belt no matter what gun you choose!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Big surprise to everyone...I am going to reccommend the Beretta PX4 9mm. I have the type F, and I love it. It has all of the features you might want, its not oversized, and its very ergonomic. Great pistol overall, and capacity is good. I am getting my ccw this weekend and I will be using this gun for concealed. It is not overly difficult to conceal this IWB. I would highly reccommend you at least take a good look at it, and fire one if you can. Good luck


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I carry the CZ 2075 RAMI in 9mm, (they also have a .40). Extremely easy to conceal, 10+1 capacity. You can also get 14 rd. magazines to use at the range or in the home, and use the 10 rd. for carry. Great little gun, and won't break the bank.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

falchunt said:


> Big surprise to everyone...I am going to reccommend the Beretta PX4 9mm. I have the type F, and I love it. It has all of the features you might want, its not oversized, and its very ergonomic. Great pistol overall, and capacity is good. I am getting my ccw this weekend and I will be using this gun for concealed. It is not overly difficult to conceal this IWB. I would highly reccommend you at least take a good look at it, and fire one if you can. Good luck


lol thanks for the imput but when i do go to make the purchase this ones going to have to be on layaway for a while.. my local gun shop will keep it in layaway up to 6 months and i still have to come up with the downpayment so hopefully the next few weeks i'll have a nice little bit to put down on it


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Austin88, I would recommend that you look at CZ's also for they are in this price range and very easy to shoot.

NB: no offense, but i don't think your avatar is "cool" ..Never point your gun unless you want to shoot it. everybody in the forum is looking at a picture with a gun pointing at them, this is not "cool"


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

P6 Sig makes a pretty nice carry in 9mm but you don't have the high cap of some others. I carry a 229 in 40 and a Para LT, neither of them are really high cap weapons. I just think if I put a couple mags of 45 ACP or .40 at whatever is trying to get me I probably got more problems on my hands than a lack of ammo...:axe::smt170

CZ has some great weapons too.I doin't have one now but I have and never had any problems with them. I'm one that leans to weapons with a hammer though. I just like them more and I don't see the bore axis thing as a big deal so striker fired weapons don't really have much appeal to me anymore. If I was to get one it would probably be an XD...Maybe a M&P. THe Sig 2022 is a pretty nice weapon. Especially for the money.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't overlook the "standard" Glock 19. I own one, shoots well, is 100% reliable, and not too hard to conceal.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

austin88 said:


> looking in the price range of 500 to 600 and im lookin for something that isnt huge i would like to use it as my carry weapon


If I were to need a solitary 9mm for both range use_ and _carry, then the Glock 19 or 26 would be the first ones I would look at. Not too pricey, and easily found. Better trigger than the XD, and doesn't have the hole in the endcap at the rear of the slide. Very easy to find accessories for them, moreso than just about any other type of handgun save the 1911. Either makes a great all-purpose gun, as they are small enough for most people to conceal, but yet still big enough to shoot comfortably at the range.

If I were to buy a 9mm that was _solely_ for carry, then I would get a Kahr CW9. The Walther PPS might make the grade, but they are too close in size to the G26 to make the extra money worth it. The CW9 is however under your budget, so if you just have to spend that much, you could also look at the smaller but more expensive PM9.

Two others I would seriously look at are the S&W M&P compact, and the Walther P99compact. Both have interchangeable backstraps which might make them fit your hand better, and would be just as good as the Glocks in the all-purpose arena. Lastly, if you want something _really_ different, you could look around for a C-grade H&K P7PSP. These are built like a tank, are small enough to conceal easily, and are sturdy enough to bludgeon someone to death with one if you run out of bullets.

If by chance you want to know what I actually own - I have a G26 for winter carry, and a Kahr PM9 for summer carry (along with a few others). I also have the full--size P99 and XD in 9mm, but I do not carry them.

p.s. I agree with the avatar comment above. It's a really juvenile picture....


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

just because i have one, don't forget the FNP

John


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

jimmy said:


> Austin88, I would recommend that you look at CZ's also for they are in this price range and very easy to shoot.
> 
> NB: no offense, but i don't think your avatar is "cool" ..Never point your gun unless you want to shoot it. everybody in the forum is looking at a picture with a gun pointing at them, this is not "cool"


well its pointing at a camera with nobody behind it so its really no big deal. o and aslo it not loaded, im not an idiot


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

ok guys im not going to lie here i could really care a less what you have to say about my avatar big whoop its unloaded with no mag and pointing at a camera with nobody behind it do you really think im stupid enough to get my buddy and say "hey great idea let me slap a mag in put a round in the chamber and i'll point it at you while you take a picture" come on now. really!!! im not a moron stick to the topic :smt023


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

by the way thanks for the imput everyone im goin to go ahead and do some research on every gun you've posted and see witch one fits me best


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Look around for any of the listed ones and see what they are like in your hand. The weapon needs yo fit you. It doesn't matter what I or anyone else has. Outside of being able ot tell you that they have been trouble free or this or that it really means nothing if it don't fit your hand and it's a design that makes you feel comfortable.

Some like striker fired weapons more. You will hear things like lower bore axis and some other buzz words that proponents like to use. With a 9mm I really don't see where the bore axis difference between a striker fired and a weapon that uses a hammer and firing pin is going to cause that much of a difference. I've owned Glocks (17, 19, 26), XD's (XD9 compact) and I get more muzzle flip from those than I do my 226 Sig and a lot more than my Springer 1911 A1 in 9mm. So to me at least in a 9mm I'm not convinced that the bore axis is of any real issue. But they sell like hotcakes and LEO use them more than any other so that speaks volumes.

Take the examples people have listen and put your hands on all of them if you can. You will find one of them that feels better than the rest to you. And that is what you should get. I'd say any of the ones listed would serve you well. but if it's not a good fit it wont do all that you want them to do.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

I like my cZ75 Compact. It is a little heavy and am looking for the lightweight model that is quite rare.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

austin88 said:


> well its pointing at a camera with nobody behind it so its really no big deal. o and aslo it not loaded, im not an idiot


Austin, I think you missed the point here..I know you are pointing at a camera, and I pretty much guessed the gun is unloaded. My comment was more on the ethics. In my book, I was taught never to point a gun unless you want to shoot it, seeing a posing picture like this reminds me of gangs posters..It is up to you to decide, I gave you my honest opinion as a fellow member of this forum, and you already answered that you care less for our opinion. Enough is said. You are free to do whatever you want to do. One day you will know what I mean.


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

The picture? Typical I must say. But not very creative. Looks stupid. Reminds me of someone who should NOT have a gun. But that's just my opinion. 

Want a 9MM? S&W M&P 9 Compact.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

jimmy said:


> Austin, I think you missed the point here..I know you are pointing at a camera, and I pretty much guessed the gun is unloaded. My comment was more on the ethics. In my book, I was taught never to point a gun unless you want to shoot it, seeing a posing picture like this reminds me of gangs posters..It is up to you to decide, I gave you my honest opinion as a fellow member of this forum, and you already answered that you care less for our opinion. Enough is said. You are free to do whatever you want to do. One day you will know what I mean.


i said i could care a less about your opinion on my avatar and fyi im not in a gang nor am i a white kid that thinks hes a gangster from the hood im your normal everyday white kid from the burbs but if it really upsets you guys that much i'll change it so everyone will stop crying about it.... o and also i asked for your opions on a nice 9mm not your opinion on what you thought of my avatar but its changed now so wuit complaining about it


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Jimmy was just trying to give a new comer some advice...And it was some pretty good advice. AS you said you were looking for advice on a 9mm and some is given so why not comment on that rather than posting about things that you think is BS and don';t care about?

Jimmy is good people and has been around here long enough to know what can cause a newer user some problems. No need to flame someone trying to help you.

The only real advice you need is find one you like that fits what you like in a weapon and get one. Do you like striker fired more? Get a Glock or M&P, or XD. Like a hammer check out the CZ, Sig Sauers (CPO Sigs will fit your price range). FNP 9 is a good weapon with a hammer, decocker like a Sig but has a poly frame for those that think Tupperware is the cats ass. What weapons do you have now and why do you liek them? That might help with the advice you are seeking.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Jimmy was just trying to give a new comer some advice...And it was some pretty good advice. AS you said you were looking for advice on a 9mm and some is given so why not comment on that rather than posting about things that you think is BS and don';t care about?
> 
> Jimmy is good people and has been around here long enough to know what can cause a newer user some problems. No need to flame someone trying to help you.
> 
> The only real advice you need is find one you like that fits what you like in a weapon and get one. Do you like striker fired more? Get a Glock or M&P, or XD. Like a hammer check out the CZ, Sig Sauers (CPO Sigs will fit your price range). FNP 9 is a good weapon with a hammer, decocker like a Sig but has a poly frame for those that think Tupperware is the cats ass. What weapons do you have now and why do you liek them? That might help with the advice you are seeking.


well i don't mean to freak out over it but whatever it really does'nt matter...now anyways it really doesnt matter if its a hammer or a striker i like both styles but i've been looking at the glock 26 sub-compact the xd is nice and i like the fnp9 i've also been looking at the beretta px4 storm for the sig i have the p220 in .45 and love it but i really don't want to get another sig i would like something different. but there's still many more out there to look at and like you said i still need to hold them in my own hand to see if i like how they fit and if my local gun range has any i can rent to get a feel for it that would be great...so far i'm really leaning towards the glock 26 though but who knows tomorrow i will probably change my mind and then a day later i willl want it again. i always do that so im taking my time to find which one i want and know for sure thats the one


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There's o denying Glocks reliability I just don't care much for subcompact weapon but it's just because the smaller grip don't feel as comfortable. I also don't carry 9mms as much but I do have a couple(P226 & a really loaded Springer 1911) that I use at the range. I really like the 229 Sigs. I have one on 40 that I'll carry sometimes when I want to give my Para LTC a break. A weapon you're going to carry is sometimes a little trickier than one you wont carry much or at all. Some don't like a full size. They are a little harder to conceal. I do carry a Browning Pro 40 that's a little bigger and it conceals fine. I just don't see size as the big a hindrance as some think it to be. The right belt and holster and you can carry about anything. For me a 220 Sig would not be a big deal to carry all day. But if the weight is the issue and that is totally understandable and a 9mm is the direction you want to go then maybe something the size of a Glock 19 would fit the bill. you get decent capacity and the weapon will shoot accurately a good distance. I know the whole 7 yard stats but I still like being able to shoot out25-45 yards and know where the dang thing is going.

The cool part of 9mm shopping is there are tons of them to choose from. Keep posting your progress. I love seeing what people get. It's the next best thing to me getting another one..heh


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> There's o denying Glocks reliability I just don't care much for subcompact weapon but it's just because the smaller grip don't feel as comfortable. I also don't carry 9mms as much but I do have a couple(P226 & a really loaded Springer 1911) that I use at the range. I really like the 229 Sigs. I have one on 40 that I'll carry sometimes when I want to give my Para LTC a break. A weapon you're going to carry is sometimes a little trickier than one you wont carry much or at all. Some don't like a full size. They are a little harder to conceal. I do carry a Browning Pro 40 that's a little bigger and it conceals fine. I just don't see size as the big a hindrance as some think it to be. The right belt and holster and you can carry about anything. For me a 220 Sig would not be a big deal to carry all day. But if the weight is the issue and that is totally understandable and a 9mm is the direction you want to go then maybe something the size of a Glock 19 would fit the bill. you get decent capacity and the weapon will shoot accurately a good distance. I know the whole 7 yard stats but I still like being able to shoot out25-45 yards and know where the dang thing is going.
> 
> The cool part of 9mm shopping is there are tons of them to choose from. Keep posting your progress. I love seeing what people get. It's the next best thing to me getting another one..heh


i've been looking at the glock 19 to though because like you said im really not sure if im going to like the short grip on the 26 but theres still so many to look at yet


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I would really look at getting a Sig 2022, its polymer, and if you look around, you can find it at just over $500, if not $499. Sig quality, at glock prices....

Okay, calm down, that's not to say that Glocks aren't tough and reliable... put down your torches and pitchforks!

The 2022 is a nice gun, and I almost landed myself one, if I hadn't started eyeing the 228. The 2022 is in the process of being phased out in favor of Sig pushing their p250 modular gun, which I'm not a real big fan of, but there's still plenty of the 2022s out there.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> I would really look at getting a Sig 2022, its polymer, and if you look around, you can find it at just over $500, if not $499. Sig quality, at glock prices....
> 
> Okay, calm down, that's not to say that Glocks aren't tough and reliable... put down your torches and pitchforks!
> 
> The 2022 is a nice gun, and I almost landed myself one, if I hadn't started eyeing the 228. The 2022 is in the process of being phased out in favor of Sig pushing their p250 modular gun, which I'm not a real big fan of, but there's still plenty of the 2022s out there.


the 2022 is a nice gun i have the p220 and love it so i mean another sig is a possibility but since i already have a sig i was trying to get something different but i wont hurt to rent it out at my local gun range and shoot it along with the glocks and some others to see which ones i like better


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

For a compact gun, trust me look at the CZ 75 D PCR compact or the CZ P01

For a subcompact, look at the Glock 26 with the mag extension that also suppot the pinky finger..I think in the subcompact category the Glock has no real competitor in this domain.

NB: The new avatar looks "cool" ..


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

jimmy said:


> For a compact gun, trust me look at the CZ 75 D PCR compact or the CZ P01
> 
> For a subcompact, look at the Glock 26 with the mag extension that also suppot the pinky finger..I think in the subcompact category the Glock has no real competitor in this domain.
> 
> NB: The new avatar looks "cool" ..


ive been checking out the mag extension but ive also been thinking maybe the glock 19..the cz looks like a nice gun to. im going to have to hold all of them and try to rent as many as possible to see which one i like best

lol and thanks


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

I could give a vote for the SIG Pro 2022 as mentioned. And it fits your price range. However it's a pretty big carry. But also like Tom said too, you can conceal pretty much anything if you dress around it. The SIG Pro 2022 chambered in 9mm was my daily carry for quite some time.

Just to give you an idea as to the size of the SIG Pro, it's just a tad beefier than the P229's. I could compare it to the P229 Equinox (the wood grips are a bit bulkier) grip wise. A bit wider and longer also. Fantastic handgun though. And the triggers on them, many rave about them as well as myself.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't over look the Ruger SR-9, I have one and I think it;s a fine gun, never had one problem with it and I believe it's every bit as good as the Glock 19 that others will compare it to. & less expensive than the Gllock too. The SR-9 has a lot to offer, I couldn't be happier with mine, out of all the 9's I own I like it the best


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Browning HP. Very good feel in the hand, slim enough to conceal too. The single action and manual safety may be a downside if you're looking for something more Glock-like though.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

so i still havnt got the money to go get a new gun but im seriously considering a walther ppk 9mm i havnt had the chance to hold or shoot one yet but i just love the style of the gun hopefully i can get to the range and rent one this week...anybody have anything good or bad to say about these guns???


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

austin88 said:


> so i still havnt got the money to go get a new gun but im seriously considering a walther ppk 9mm i havnt had the chance to hold or shoot one yet but i just love the style of the gun hopefully i can get to the range and rent one this week...anybody have anything good or bad to say about these guns???


Hope I don't burst a bubble, but the PPK is not made in 9mm.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Seems a lot of people are asking about small 9mm pistols lately.
Before you buy. You might consider this one.
It is a slim 9mm for CCW, the soon to come Bersa 9 BPCC 9mm









I believe it is an 8+1 single stack mag and should come with two. This gun should be priced at about 350.00, if you don't mind single stack pistols this would probably fit your needs perfectly.
I will be looking at them when they come out, but wish it were a double stack or that they made a double stack model of it.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> Hope I don't burst a bubble, but the PPK is not made in 9mm.


i dont know why i said ppk i meant the p99


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> Hope I don't burst a bubble, but the PPK is not made in 9mm.





Freedom1911 said:


> Seems a lot of people are asking about small 9mm pistols lately.
> Before you buy. You might consider this onel.
> It is a slim 9mm for CCW, the soon to come Bersa 9 BPCC 9mm
> 
> ...


i saw this in a post yesterday that you left on somebody elses thread but i like this one and the price is definitely right how long until they come out


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

They are saying, end of this year or early next year.
No definite date given though.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

johnr said:


> just because i have one, don't forget the FNP
> 
> John


+1 for me too.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Browning Hi-Power. There is no better combat 9mm.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

anybody have any experience with the ruger p95 i was just looking at one today and it was very affordable and felt nicei n my hand


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

austin88 said:


> I've been checking out the mag extension but I've also been thinking maybe the glock 19..the CZ looks like a nice gun to. I'm going to have to hold all of them and try to rent as many as possible to see which one I like best
> 
> lol and thanks


G19. Nice pick, My G17 is a very accurate pistola. And the 19 is the baby brother, It should be a very sweet pistol as well.

Also a recent discovery of mine if you are interested is the Sig Sauer P226, The SigSauer web sight has 20 round mags for this pistol. I don't know if these are flush fit but if they are it will be added to the end of my wish list.

Update:
I just noticed that you already have a Sig, so.....oh well, just a thought.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

austin88 said:


> anybody have any experience with the ruger p95 i was just looking at one today and it was very affordable and felt nicei n my hand


I have read that they are nice guns but are not the easiest to field strip.
I prefer guns that don't require any tools to field strip. and it sounds like the P95 does require tools or a tool to do that.

Update:
Ok I found this video on Youtube of fieldstriping the P95 and it does not require tools. Not sure where I read that but it was obviously wrong.
Actualy the take down on a P95 is kind of like the 1911.
But any who. here is the url to the video.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Teuthis said:


> Browning Hi-Power. There is no better combat 9mm.


Love to have one of these but the hammer bite is a B!t(h, if they made them with 1911 style beaver tails I'd pick one up but I have yet to find a true HiPower with a Beaver tail. Or if they made a grip add on.
Take the grips of, slide this add on that has the beaver tail on it over the back of the frame and put the grips back on and screw down.

Looks good and works like a charm. Not a permanent adjustment, easily removed and requires no gun smithing. Pity no one makes anything like this.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the more common solution to those bitten by a BHP is to replace the hammer with a commander style (rounded) hammer.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

so i got to the gun shop and held many of these guns you guys suggested and i went ahead and put half down on a cz 85 it just fit my hand so nice and its such a good looking gun IMO


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I carried this as a back up as a police officer.

S&W 5906










Notice bobbed hammer.

SA/DA

De-cocker

smooth trigger.

:smt1099


----------



## Litz (Nov 15, 2009)

Glock 9mm or S&W M&P. Relatively inexpensive, can take a beating and will go bang every time. Exactly what I look for in a carry piece.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well up jumped the devil.

For the past several weeks I been actively looks for a "modern" 9mm.

I narrowed it down to a Glock 17, a Beretta PX4, a S&W M&P and a Springfield XD.

Here's what I decided on and bought last night.










Springfield XDm in 9 mm.

:smt1099


----------



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a CZ-P-01 and a STI Guardian. Both are very nice CCW.


----------



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

austin88 said:


> ok guys im not going to lie here i could really care a less what you have to say about my avatar big whoop its unloaded with no mag and pointing at a camera with nobody behind it do you really think im stupid enough to get my buddy and say "hey great idea let me slap a mag in put a round in the chamber and i'll point it at you while you take a picture" come on now. really!!! im not a moron stick to the topic :smt023


I thought it was a guy in a motorcycle....


----------



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> Hope I don't burst a bubble, but the PPK is not made in 9mm.


It's actually made in 9mm kurz, also known as .380 ACP. Just not in 9mm Parabellum.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> Well up jumped the devil.
> 
> For the past several weeks I been actively looks for a "modern" 9mm.
> 
> ...


nice purchase i was looking at these too...when i get to the gun shop i just want to buy everything i see right there and then


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

just picked it up this morning


----------

